# Guess we're just going to sit back and do nothing except flap our gums



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

while good Christian folks stand to get slaughtered.

If ever there was a case for military intervention - not to protect, but to drive ISIS into oblivion - this is clearly it.

However, watch our BO and the UN all wring their hands and pray that ever
Militant takeover of Iraq?s largest Christian city, mountaintop siege fuel calls for aid | Fox News


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I started to say I can't believe they are going to do nothing, but realized who we have running this country and I remember how they handled Benghazi and all became clear.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Everything is going according to plan.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

While I share your sentiment about the situation, what exactly would you have us do?
I *know* why BO won't do anything. (primarily cowardice)
But I also believe most world leaders won't do anything either for other reasons.

As a whole, we've overlooked genocide across the globe for decades.
As a whole, we've overlooked ruthless dictators and poverty-stricken innocents in far of lands.

What is happening in Iraq that stands out to you as being a reason that a nation on the other side of the planet should go in and clean it up?

Yes, it is terrible, and the people perpetrating it are the very people we *KNEW* would do so as soon as we pulled out.
But is it on us to invade once again in an attempt to drive them back for another 10 years?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Look the only way to make progress with these kinds of people is to put the hurt on them. The last time we hurt someone was WWII. I am not advocating using nukes but I am for hurting what is near and dear to them, and that is their Mosques markets and whatever else, otherwise your hunting bears with a switch


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Why would Obama hurt his fellow Sunni? He is a firm supporter of ISIS and a radical Sunni state that destroys every other faith in the area. Ethnic cleansing is perfectly OK now.

In WWII we would have cut off their escape routes back into Syria and destroy the lot of them. Today we are kinder, gentler and don't like being big meanies. It's just a "few" Muslims making the rest look bad.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Obama has shown what side he is on in the Middle East. Supporting the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt. Helping Islamic radicals in both Libya and Syria. Working against Israel to help Hammas. 
While I don't believe he is THE anti-christ, he most certainly is AN anti-christ.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Obama has shown what side he is on in the Middle East. Supporting the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt. Helping Islamic radicals in both Libya and Syria. Working against Israel to help Hammas.
> While I don't believe he is THE anti-christ, he most certainly is AN anti-christ.


Not to mention funneling 400 MILLION dollars to the "Unity Government" which is basically a Hamas front group.
$400,000,000 of your hard earned tax dollars sent to a listed terrorist organization.
Yes, we certainly know where he sits on this.
I have a feeling he is itching for their next attack on us. Another power grab in waiting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not to mention he is a member of the Muslim Brotherhood, according to the current Egyptian government.
That would explain why he helped install the former Egyptian leader.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Obama has shown what side he is on in the Middle East. Supporting the Muslim Brotherhood in Egypt. Helping Islamic radicals in both Libya and Syria. Working against Israel to help Hammas.
> While I don't believe he is THE anti-christ, he most certainly is AN anti-christ.


I tried writing to my two senators - both flipping dems - when ISIS looked like it was going to over run Bagdad. Both took their own sweet time and then said that we were in discussions with the UN.

Guess who's not getting my vote this November


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Obama is busy sanctioning Russia, Russia doesn't care, what a waste of time.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Obama has said all along what he intended to do--
Fundamentally change the country,
I will always side with the Muslims, etc.
Why is anyone surprised?

Putin cares, but he will not show it because it is a test of wills.
Putin has balls, Obama does not--


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Agreed is all I can say


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

As Denton said, "everything is going according to the plan! 

As to flapping gums, the idiot VP is doing an excellent job. Interesting, that is the only good job he and Obozo are doing , IMO!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I Strongly Condemn The Actions Of ISIS
There You See That Is All That ThE UN Can And Will do.


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

The UN is as counterfeit as can be! We should boot them back to their own countries.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Obama authorizes airstrikes in Iraq if Islamic militants advance toward city of Irbil - National | Globalnews.ca


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Hell, Hussein Obama supportd ISIS in his redline disaster in Syria.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So Obama now gives a green light to ISIS . He makes it clear he will only hit them if they go after American targets and he feels like it.
Bit late Obama you have already allowed your brothers to darn near take over the region.
You have to listen very carefully to what he say. You may hear what you want to hear but what he says is not even close.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So Obama now gives a green light to ISIS . He makes it clear he will only hit them if they go after American targets and he feels like it.
Bit late Obama you have already allowed your brothers to darn near take over the region.
You have to listen very carefully to what he say. You may hear what you want to hear but what he says is not even close.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Hey, we just dropped 2 500lb bombs on some ISIS artillery.

That'll show 'em!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

could have done more damage with two pallets of pork BBQ MRE's and two cases of texas pete's


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

All I know is my problem is here at home, and I can't do anything about Iraq, Syria or anywhere else, and isn't that why we are here ?


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I was surprised that Obozo took any action! The door was open when our "leader" recalled our troops and left a bunch of military equipment. Some folks just never learn.


----------



## microprepper (Nov 21, 2013)

It makes me sick to even contemplate what this gov't is doing/not-doing.

This morning I saw some talking head characterizing the Shia in the hills as someone we should be bombing to oblivion...

Uh, those are the ones who are sheltering the Christian and other refugees in those hills! The Shia muslims are almong the ones who face extinction at Sunni hands, aren't they? 

Not that it matters. People killing people for religious reasons is killing for no reason at all.

But when is everyone going to at least recognize that we are living under an anti-Christian regime in THIS country, different only in degree of power and ruthlessness from the ISIS terrorists over there? Who will most likely be over here, soon, anyway.

But this is when it is important to remember a central Christian principle: "it is not princes and powers of this world that concern us..." (or something like that)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep said:


> All I know is my problem is here at home, and I can't do anything about Iraq, Syria or anywhere else, and isn't that why we are here ?


 We will fight ISIS or any other Muslim group, the only thing we do not know is when and where. Better to fight them there.
There are NO moderate Muslims. They have one goal that is to wipe us off the face of this earth no madder what t takes.
Why has Obama taken limited action? Simple to figure out . Obama creates a crisis, he lets it fester until the group think demands he act. Then he takes limited action claiming you forced him to do it.
Do not allow yourself to be sucked in this is not now nor has it ever been about religion , it is about power.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Smitty I agree with you, what I am getting at is Jihad or Obama will not get to my home, and while I am a 2 time vet I understand the details of how things work over there, but they are not my immediate concern here


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Spot on Smitty


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> We will fight ISIS or any other Muslim group, the only thing we do not know is when and where. Better to fight them there.
> There are NO moderate Muslims. They have one goal that is to wipe us off the face of this earth no madder what t takes.
> Why has Obama taken limited action? Simple to figure out . Obama creates a crisis, he lets it fester until the group think demands he act. Then he takes limited action claiming you forced him to do it.
> Do not allow yourself to be sucked in this is not now nor has it ever been about religion , it is about power.


I agree that sooner or later WE will fight the Muslims and not just the radical ones. I agree that it is better do to so there. I'm not sure how we handle the millions that are in America and Canada. I think power is a factor but I believe their religious believes are their prime motivation to conquer thus have power over all.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Look, if it gets to a time where they are taking over, and I mean overtly you kill them, that is how you deal with them


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Look, if it gets to a time where they are taking over, and I mean overtly you kill them, that is how you deal with them


 By the time they are at your door it is years to late. Under Obama Muslims have been moving into the US in large numbers. They are taking over small parts of some cities and looking to enforce their own laws.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Smitty I am tired of wimps and sissies, I am tired of people who can't tell the difference between an Indian and a *******. I am tired of all the ball babies who are here that still don't get it. Sorry Top but there is conversation and there is action


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> By the time they are at your door it is years to late. Under Obama Muslims have been moving into the US in large numbers. They are taking over small parts of some cities and looking to enforce their own laws.


What is your solution? Send them packing for being Muslim?
Fairly certain that violates more than a few civil rights.
There is nothing wrong with an influx of Muslims. We just need to start making it clear that their old ways are not our ways, and that they won't be tolerated if they violate our laws.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> What is your solution? Send them packing for being Muslim?
> Fairly certain that violates more than a few civil rights.
> There is nothing wrong with an influx of Muslims. We just need to start making it clear that their old ways are not our ways, and that they won't be tolerated if they violate our laws.


 With what you see happening in this world how do you see that will working out. The chances are ZERO. They are not interested in our laws or our views. They were not interested yesterday nor will they be tomorrow. Many that Obama allowed in should never have been allowed in this country. None of the ones he has released should have been.
The idea that some how they will change and embrace us is a fairy tale. 
Our military is going down hill fast, as others have pointed out or society as a whole is becoming about worthless. We have a short time to wake up.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I listen and watch Fox, not cause I believe them but because they tell me what the Libs do not. I just heard about ISIS wanting to raise the flag above the White HOuse. Now is the time to put a real bad hurt on them and do not help them repair


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep said:


> I listen and watch Fox, not cause I believe them but because they tell me what the Libs do not. I just heard about ISIS wanting to raise the flag above the White HOuse. Now is the time to put a real bad hurt on them and do not help them repair


 The plan all along has been to bring America down. There was never any question about that. We knew this was coming when we left Iraq the way we did.
Look at Israel every agreement they make get broken right away, they are subject to non stop attacks. No agreement with Muslims is worth the paper it is printed on. Level the middle east put a hurt on them that would make Japan feel lucky. Then see if 50 years from now they want to try and be friends. That is the only hope we have.
Muslims know America is the only country that can stop them. Not NATO not any one. America is what they fear the most.
Having a sister that was raised in the middle east , I also spent time there my views are based on what I know. Not on what some liberal in a US college tries to sell me.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

SARGE7402 said:


> could have done more damage with two pallets of pork BBQ MRE's and two cases of texas pete's


I've eaten a shittone of MRE's, and those little bottles of texas pete in them makes them mmmmmmmmmm good!


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Like Jeep, I watch Fox news. I take their reporting with a very big spoon full of salt! My sense is the entire news media is in the same bed. They tell us what they feel it takes to calm us down or, in some instances, fire us up. 

Perhaps I'm wrong but I don't see a lot of difference from any politician or party. They have an agenda that I believe does not include over 90 % of the population. 

Those of us that served still share a vision! We are a brotherhood that still believes America stands for God, values, morality, and family! We were, and still are, willing to sacrifice ourselves for those principles. 

When in Viet Nam, I saw that the VC had different values. They were willing to sacrifice their children to take our a few of us. I feel the war with the Muslims is very similar. Their goal is to control and convert the World to Mohammad. They are patient! They will stop at nothing to take out a few infidels. I do not know how we defeat that kind of dedication but I think we must be prepared to do so.

Just my two cents!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> With what you see happening in this world how do you see that will working out. The chances are ZERO. They are not interested in our laws or our views. They were not interested yesterday nor will they be tomorrow. Many that Obama allowed in should never have been allowed in this country. None of the ones he has released should have been.
> The idea that some how they will change and embrace us is a fairy tale.
> Our military is going down hill fast, as others have pointed out or society as a whole is becoming about worthless. We have a short time to wake up.


You didn't answer my question.
Also, I never said they need to embrace us. They just need to accept the reality that what they may want is not an option here.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> You didn't answer my question.
> Also, I never said they need to embrace us. They just need to accept the reality that what they may want is not an option here.


 The only thing the will convince them of that is a bullet.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone here see this as a "problem"?

I thought it was an invasion of a friendly nation (an ally in our war on terror) that was invaded by a bunch of well armed vicious thugs who will stop at nothing to impose their brand of insanity on their neighbors.

Obama says Iraq situation will take more than 'weeks' to solve | Fox News


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> Does anyone here see this as a "problem"?
> 
> I thought it was an invasion of a friendly nation (an ally in our war on terror) that was invaded by a bunch of well armed vicious thugs who will stop at nothing to impose their brand of insanity on their neighbors.
> 
> Obama says Iraq situation will take more than 'weeks' to solve | Fox News


 Was he not the one that declared It is over problem solved see I did it with the stroke of a pen simple.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Got to love it the worse the world gets the worse he gets, Jimmy Carter looks like Eisenhower now


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Got to love it the worse the world gets the worse he gets, Jimmy Carter looks like Eisenhower now


 Guilty I voted once for a democrat for President in my life. I voted for Carter. I had believed him to be a honest man. I did not see he was a fool that would be lead by a nose ring by his party. Now he has just lost his mind.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jeep said:


> Got to love it the worse the world gets the worse he gets, Jimmy Carter looks like Eisenhower now


What, are you projecting thoughts at me? I was thinking that at work, today.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This is what Obama is ignoring - or enjoying.

Warning; some of us are tired of graphic images. There are some pretty heartbreaking images in the article.
The "Islamic State" is true Islam. The time for another Crusade is now. Of course, it will not happen. The world is too "civilized" to confront raw Islam.

Crucified by the Caliphate monsters: Iraq descends into apocalypse as Islamic State fanatics seize towns and tell terrified Yazidi 'Become Muslims by noon today... or we kill all of you' | Mail Online


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Denton, I will gladly fight again, It will kill my relationship, but I will kill the worst and lose it all if that is what is needed


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't get the whole mentality of lets blow up the electrics and plumbing to make the enemy quit. Lets blow up the social centers, that is where the heart is, kill them or they will kill you


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

War is too media-centric now. We televise everything, and the first report is taken as gospel even when the "witnesess" are known liars and murderers.
They stash weapons and house fighters in a school, we blow up said school, news reports we blew up a school full of children with pictures of small burnt bodies and mothers crying (all fictional for the camera), and the world judges *us* as the monsters.
We need to kick these "reporters" off the battlefield and get back to doing what is necessary. Unrelenting violence and destruction pulverizing the enemy's every location with unstoppable force. Kill what needs to be killed, level what needs to be leveled, and no more worry about how it will look on the nightly news.

"War is hell"... or at least it used to be.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> War is too media-centric now. We televise everything, and the first report is taken as gospel even when the "witnesess" are known liars and murderers.
> They stash weapons and house fighters in a school, we blow up said school, news reports we blew up a school full of children with pictures of small burnt bodies and mothers crying (all fictional for the camera), and the world judges *us* as the monsters.
> We need to kick these "reporters" off the battlefield and get back to doing what is necessary. Unrelenting violence and destruction pulverizing the enemy's every location with unstoppable force. Kill what needs to be killed, level what needs to be leveled, and no more worry about how it will look on the nightly news.
> 
> "War is hell"... or at least it used to be.


I wonder why that changed? We bombed and burned Germany and Japan to the ground to break their will to fight. You have to crush the will to resist. A slap here and there to make them back down will encourage them to try again later.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

At some pint, due to his failed foreign policies, we'll have to deal with ISIS. It will be either on our terms or theirs.. Action or reaction.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

So, now, Germany is facing (more) problems due to Muslim immigration...
Holy War Arrives in Germany


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

I see he is off on another golf vacation. Thanks Mr. President for staying home and taking care of urgent business.
,


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

it is urgent. haven't you heard Tiger Woods is having a bad season and BHO probably is just warming up to be his replacement. Revelation BHO Tiger has talent and you've got What?


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

mwhartman said:


> I was surprised that Obozo took any action! The door was open when our "leader" recalled our troops and left a bunch of military equipment. Some folks just never learn.


Kindergarten name calling of the President of the United States is a big problem with the internet political discussion in general, not just this forum.
Whatever the underlying policy failure you are attempting to illuminate, name calling even turns off people who agree with your underlying point, because name calling is just that & kindergarten name calling of the Office of the President of the United States get an instant ignore from myself and a lot of others. It's your blog forum and people are free to name call all they want. We are free not to participate in those threads.* I prefer to discuss Straight Prepping, Firearms, and knives.*

Been to Kindergarten when I was 4 or 5 years old and then we all have to grow up.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Kindergarten name calling of the President of the United States is a big problem with the internet political discussion in general, not just this forum.
> Whatever the underlying policy failure you are attempting to illuminate, name calling even turns off people who agree with your underlying point, because name calling is just that & kindergarten name calling of the Office of the President of the United States get an instant ignore from myself and a lot of others. It's your blog forum and people are free to name call all they want. We are free not to participate in those threads.* I prefer to discuss Straight Prepping, Firearms, and knives.*
> 
> Been to Kindergarten when I was 4 or 5 years old and then we all have to grow up.


OK, so, why are you posting these thoughts in this thread?

You've been to kindergarten, so we all have to grow up?
Can't make me, buggar-eater!


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Kindergarten name calling of the President of the United States is a big problem with the internet political discussion in general, not just this forum.
> Whatever the underlying policy failure you are attempting to illuminate, name calling even turns off people who agree with your underlying point, because name calling is just that & kindergarten name calling of the Office of the President of the United States get an instant ignore from myself and a lot of others. It's your blog forum and people are free to name call all they want. We are free not to participate in those threads.* I prefer to discuss Straight Prepping, Firearms, and knives.*
> 
> Been to Kindergarten when I was 4 or 5 years old and then we all have to grow up.


First off RW is making a statement about the incompetent idiot with a half baked agenda that temporarily resides at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue. Everything that is taking place in Iraq right now is that little man's fault. A blind man could have seen this coming. And now when Christians are threatened with death Iraq descends into apocalypse as Islamic State fanatics seize towns | Mail Online he goes and F - - s off for 12 days without a care in the world.

At least as much a baffoon Chamberlayne was he didn't go on holiday when Hitler threatened the Czechs/


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

Hawaii Volcano Squad said:


> Kindergarten name calling of the President of the United States is a big problem with the internet political discussion in general, not just this forum.
> Whatever the underlying policy failure you are attempting to illuminate, name calling even turns off people who agree with your underlying point, because name calling is just that & kindergarten name calling of the Office of the President of the United States get an instant ignore from myself and a lot of others. It's your blog forum and people are free to name call all they want. We are free not to participate in those threads.* I prefer to discuss Straight Prepping, Firearms, and knives.*
> 
> Been to Kindergarten when I was 4 or 5 years old and then we all have to grow up.


I respect your opinion! Right or wrong, I have absolutely no respect for this individual. I refuse to call him Mr President! He has disrespected everything America stands for, IMO. It would be wonderful if all of the FOOLS in DC grew and displayed leadership and right this ship!

Again, just my opinion!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have to jump in and say that I too have zero respect for that guy. If he asked to shake my hand, I would ask him to get away from me. My handshake and my word are my bond, and he has NO RESPECT. 
I don't chime in much anymore, but he is anti everything I stand for. 
No name calling, he is not worth it.
Now, Denton, he is worth some name calling. Like, brother, hero, warrior, and I think he earned the right to call it like he sees it. By the way, Denton is known to smell his own bellybutton .


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

SARGE7402 said:


> I tried writing to my two senators - both flipping dems - when ISIS looked like it was going to over run Bagdad. Both took their own sweet time and then said that we were in discussions with the UN.
> 
> Guess who's not getting my vote this November


It doesn't matter. There are enough sheep in NoVa and the other liberal enclaves, not to mention fraudsters, to keep electing them.


----------

